# كتاب قيم عن تقنية ro نسألكم صالح الدعاء



## himo (7 مايو 2011)

https://rapidshare.com/files/461003315/ReverseOsmosis.rar
اعتزاري للشباب عن تاخيري


----------



## عبد_حامد (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً يا غالي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 مايو 2011)

بوركت


----------



## أجـا (19 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي

انا اعمل في محطات التنقية وعندا تقنية الـ Ro


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (5 سبتمبر 2011)

وفقك الله لك خير 
والله يحفظك من كل سوء ويوسع رزقك


----------



## المقداد بن الاسود (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى جهدكم


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

لطفا الرابط يشر الى ملف محذوف ممكن حل المشكلة مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك
ياريت اتراجع الربط مو فغال

والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك
ياريت اتراجع الربط مو فغال

والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## FEER2006 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*لطفا الرابط يشر الى ملف محذوف ممكن حل المشكلة مع شكري وتقديري*


----------



## كامل جرجيس (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وما قصرت اخي العزيز


----------



## المذود (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل الملف محذوف


----------



## abdelbaky osman (5 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن ترفعو مرة اخرى ولك جزيل تالشكر


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكرررررا


----------

